
Show HN: hnCommentWatcher (is this useful?) - iambot
http://christopherdebeer.github.com/hnCommentWatcher/?v=2
======
manuelflara
I'll try this later, but looks like a life saver. I also find myself sometimes
screening through a post's comments to see which ones are new. Thanks for
sharing this :)

~~~
iambot
no problem, let me know if there's anything I can improve

------
FelixP
Is there an option to turn it on by default for every comment thread?

You could build this into something resembling the Reddit Enhancement Suite
for Chrome...

~~~
iambot
you could use grease monkey to do that, or i could figure out how to make
chrome/firefox extentions

